# Best Time to Buy Air Tickets



## markmaine (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

My wife and I are going to the Divi Southwinds in Barbardos next March.  When is the best time to buy tickets?  Right now I'm looking at flights from BOS to BGI at almost $700.....OUCH!!!

Thanks,
     Mark


----------



## KevJan (May 24, 2006)

I have been trying to get an exchange into Barbados for next March and am wondering what you used to get what you got.  Also, what size of unit are you assigned compared with what you deposited?  Are you renting or doing a direct exchange, or perhaps with an independant?


----------



## bogey21 (May 25, 2006)

When planning well in advance what I do is decide what is a reasonable fare for the trip based on my past experience.  If it becomes available, I take it.  

GEORGE


----------



## camachinist (May 25, 2006)

Current matrix:


```
Fare Details
 
Departing Airport 	BOS
Arriving Airport 	BGI
Departure Date 	03/01/07
 
Note:
The fares listed do not include airport and/or security fees.
 
Fare Basis 	Airline 	Booking Class 	Trip Type 	Fare 	Effective Date 	Expiration Date 	 
110 Fares Returned
LHX14CRB 	DL 	L 	Round-Trip 	588.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
LHX14CR 	AA 	L 	Round-Trip 	598.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
HHX14SB 	US 	H 	Round-Trip 	608.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
RHX14SB 	HP 	R 	Round-Trip 	608.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
HHX14SB 	UA 	H 	Round-Trip 	651.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
LHW14CRB 	DL 	L 	Round-Trip 	668.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
LHW14CR 	AA 	L 	Round-Trip 	678.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
KHX14CRB 	DL 	K 	Round-Trip 	678.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
HHW14SB 	US 	H 	Round-Trip 	688.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
RHW14SB 	HP 	R 	Round-Trip 	688.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
```

As a comparison, the matrix out of your local:


```
Fare Details
 
Departing Airport 	PWM
Arriving Airport 	BGI
Departure Date 	03/01/07
 
Note:
The fares listed do not include airport and/or security fees.
 
Fare Basis 	Airline 	Booking Class 	Trip Type 	Fare 	Effective Date 	Expiration Date 	 
62 Fares Returned
QKXAP30D 	JM 	Q 	Round-Trip 	642.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
HHX14SB 	UA 	H 	Round-Trip 	690.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
QKWAP30D 	JM 	Q 	Round-Trip 	742.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
QHX7CRB 	DL 	Q 	Round-Trip 	778.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
QHX7NR 	US 	Q 	Round-Trip 	788.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
HHW14SB 	UA 	H 	Round-Trip 	800.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
```

I'd compare again at the end of summer when the fall sales start......leave a fare alert or two running on travelocity, orbitz  and/or farecompare/kayak in the meantime...

Pat


----------



## markmaine (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW, I guess I've been so busy that I forget that I had even posted!

First, we're have RCI Points and seem to have ample points available for each year.  We own a studio size TS in New Hampshire and was able to use enough points for a 1 bedroom 4/4 at the Divi Southwinds.  I'm the type of person that will check availability on a daily basis when I can; sometimes both morning and evening.  I also jump on very early in the morning when our planned vacation day is on the board.  We needed to go on March 17, 2007 so the date that came on the board was May 18.  It pays to plan ahead 

I'm still seeing airfares in the $600s pp which doesn't make me happy, but will keep watching.  I'm also checking to see if leaving on Friday instead of Saturday makes a difference, but so far it doesn't.

   Mark


----------



## Hoc (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm going to the Caymans in November, and I have not seen any fares less than $500 in the past year.  So, I have a First Class award ticket on hold until June 16 -- 80,000 miles + about $50, but I'm thinking of going for it.


----------

